# How to Impress a woman



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

I was reading another topic and made me think of all the things I have done to impress a woman. Some worked and some did not but I am 66 and been single awhile. The things I used to do do not seem like a good idea anymore. I remember when pulling a wheelie on my bicycle was worth a few points. Not something I would try now unless I thought I could get some loving care after the crash. I once did a strip tease jumping over the campfire that got a lot of attention but I am not as much of a chiseled physical specimen as I once was.
Hey guys, help me out here what have you tried that might impress a Senior Woman.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 26, 2021)

I used to buy my wife fresh flowers nearly every week.  She loved flowers.  I also helped her in preparing meals, cleaning up afterwards & vacuuming the floor every time she mentioned that the floors needs some cleaning.  When we did our daily walk outside I always held her hand.  When she spoke, I always put down what I was doing or reading & listened very attentively to what she said.  I tried to show that she was the most important thing in my life because she was.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 26, 2021)

I said, would you like to go to Tahiti? She said,"since I was 17 I have wanted to go to Tahiti". I handed her a brochure and said, "pick a date". She looked at me as if to say, "oh, sure".
Two weeks later, I handed her a packet and said,"here are your tickets to Tahiti"


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 26, 2021)

I walked to the mailbox. That was it. Very near the mailboxes (at my apartment complex) is a picnic table where a lot of the women sit to gab for a few hours in the afternoon, and one of them grabbed my attention so I went over to talk to her. I invited her to have dinner with me and she accepted. We're still seeing each other.

I guess I'd say don't *try* to impress. Just smile and be friendly. And go where they hang out.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 26, 2021)

Well, I'm not a guy but I'll tell you what impresses me.
WORDS.
if a man can express himself as verbally eloquent and shows extreme intelligence, he has my rapt attention!
Dignity, class, his own style, is discriminating, distinguished, shows vitality, charisma, kindness, a robust demeanor, stately, commands respect, a rugged spirit, doesn't hurt either.  I like a  REAL MAN'S MAN!
i like a man who is adventurous and not afraid to explore things, places.
I like men who have tenderness, likes to be touched, protective, passionate and romantic. Loves intimacy.
He has to  have his own moral code, his own spirituality, his own value system and stands behind his word.
A trimmed beard and healthy mustache melt me too!  ( though a lot of women don't like that)
He is not fully tamed and won't be!  He won't change who he is to  please a woman!
Sorry, I meant this to be one sentence but when I got started,   hahaha!

OMG!  Did I forget HUMOR?


----------



## jujube (Feb 26, 2021)

I dunno, Jon, that image of jumping half-naked over the campfire.......I could still be impressed. LOL. 

At my age, the fact that they're still breathing impresses me.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I said, would you like to go to Tahiti? She said,"since I was 17 I have wanted to go to Tahiti". I handed her a brochure and said, "pick a date". She looked at me as if to say, "oh, sure".
> Two weeks later, I handed her a packet and said,"here are your tickets to Tahiti"


Ok you got me TOOOO!


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

jujube said:


> I dunno, Jon, that image of jumping half-naked over the campfire.......I could still be impressed. LOL.
> 
> At my age, the fact that they're still breathing impresses me.


I don't do things half-way


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Hey guys, help me out here what have you tried that might impress a Senior Woman.


Not having tried to impress a senior woman, or a younger one for that matter, I can't help you much other than to suggest you should be yourself and don't try to be something you're not.  If that's not working, find out why from the ladies, not the men.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 26, 2021)

What would impress this ol' senior woman: you could, and would willingly, do a decent job of doing laundry (not by refusing to sort items by color & not by refusing to use anything but hot water on everything becuz your mother told you that was the way it was done); you could and would willingly balance a checkbook; you could and would willingly figure out how to pay bills (either by doing it online or by *gasp* writing out checks by hand); you could and would willingly make your own medical appointments by *gasp* picking up the phone and calling; you could and would willingly call service or repair people when needed. That enough to get started?


----------



## Gaer (Feb 26, 2021)

jujube said:


> I dunno, Jon, that image of jumping half-naked over the campfire.......I could still be impressed. LOL.
> 
> At my age, the fact that they're still breathing impresses me.


I'm with jujube.  Jumping over a campfire half naked OR NAKED  would attract my attention!


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Well, I'm not a guy but I'll tell you what impresses me.
> WORDS.
> if a man can express himself as verbally eloquent and shows extreme intelligence, he has my rapt attention!
> Dignity, class, his own style, is discriminating, distinguished, shows vitality, charisma, kindness, a robust demeanor, stately, commands respect, a rugged spirit, doesn't hurt either.  I like a  REAL MAN'S MAN!
> ...


Except for the beard I use all of those tools to keep a woman. But you have to try to get their attention first! Heck I even know some big words!


----------



## asp3 (Feb 26, 2021)

I've got an answer similar to what @JonDouglas already gave you.

If you can't impress someone by being yourself what is the point in impressing them some other way.  That just sets you up for potential failure and the woman you're interested in for disappointment when she finds out you're not what you appeared to be initially.

That said if you find you are not interesting the women you are interested in I'd ask some trustworthy friends if you are doing something off putting or acting in ways that are driving some people away.  Once you have that information you can choose whether or not to change yourself.  However I'd only do that if you agree that the things they identify are negative and things you don't want to be associated with doing or being.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

officerripley said:


> What would impress this ol' senior woman: you could, and would willingly, do a decent job of doing laundry (not by refusing to sort items by color & not by refusing to use anything but hot water on everything becuz your mother told you that was the way it was done); you could and would willingly balance a checkbook; you could and would willingly figure out how to pay bills (either by doing it online or by *gasp* writing out checks by hand); you could and would willingly make your own medical appointments by *gasp* picking up the phone and calling; you could and would willingly call service or repair people when needed. That enough to get started?


I have managed all of those things for many years and I am a pretty good cook but I do not have many clothes to sort because I were Hawaiian shirts and jeans, Just two piles.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 26, 2021)

To me, the idea of trying to impress a woman just seems silly.  Treat women as the equals they are and just be yourself.

Tony


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

Tony, I would never try to bring a woman down to be a mans equal. They are a treasure and a gift to a man who shares a life with them. I would never waste the time to attract one by being untrue to myself but being flashy works for grouse and peacocks!


----------



## grahamg (Feb 26, 2021)

officerripley said:


> What would impress this ol' senior woman: you could, and would willingly, do a decent job of doing laundry (not by refusing to sort items by color & not by refusing to use anything but hot water on everything becuz your mother told you that was the way it was done); you could and would willingly balance a checkbook; you could and would willingly figure out how to pay bills (either by doing it online or by *gasp* writing out checks by hand); you could and would willingly make your own medical appointments by *gasp* picking up the phone and calling; you could and would willingly call service or repair people when needed. That enough to get started?


All my sewing, knitting, crocheting, wasted on you then, if I messed with laundry, accountancy detail, and lacking in telephonic skills/patience then!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Except for the beard I use all of those tools to keep a woman. But you have to try to get their attention first! Heck I even know some big words!


Jon, If it is woman on the senior forum you may be interested in, I have an idea!
Why don't you start a new thread showing your wonderful stained glass, your beautiful woodcarvings and your amazing ceramics!
I'm sure she will be impressed!  Many people do this!
If it's a woman in your neighborhood, just walk up and say Hi!  You're damn good looking, and will need nothing else!

Oh!   "a treasure and a gift to a man?"  Wow!  You have the words to take a lady's breath away!
The last thing you have to worry about is impressing a woman!


----------



## Jules (Feb 26, 2021)

A nice, honest smile.


----------



## win231 (Feb 26, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I'm with jujube.  Jumping over a campfire half naked OR NAKED  would attract my attention!


I wouldn't go near fire naked.  I won't risk scorching my giblets.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Jon, If it is woman on the senior forum you may be interested in, I have an idea!
> Why don't you start a new thread showing your wonderful stained glass, your beautiful woodcarvings and your amazing ceramics!
> I'm sure she will be impressed!  Many people do this!
> If it's a woman in your neighborhood, just walk up and say Hi!  You're damn good looking, and will need nothing else!
> ...


It is one thing to take her breath away and quite another to be her muse, her encourager, her safe place and her protector. There are many facets of me and not all of them are beautiful. I do not think showing my carvings of wood wizards will drive a woman crazy bit I would like to share art and stories. Thanks for the suggestion, where can I do that?


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Tony, I would never try to bring a woman down to be a mans equal. They are a treasure and a gift to a man who shares a life with them. I would never waste the time to attract one by being untrue to myself but being flashy works for grouse and peacocks!


To me, we are ALL humans and by putting somebody above (or below) somebody else, whether by gender, race, or any other means of doing so, just doesn't end well.  So I am baffled by the idea that treating a woman as the equal that they are by virtue of the fact that we are ALL humans is somehow bringing her down.  You specifically addressed this comment to me, so I am responding directly to you.

Tony


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 26, 2021)

Hard to say what would be helpful but you sound like a nice fella, so just be yourself and let your sweet nature shine through


----------



## Gaer (Feb 26, 2021)

Start a new threa.  Click on "Forums"


Jondalar7 said:


> It is one thing to take her breath away and quite another to be her muse, her encourager, her safe place and her protector. There are many facets of me and not all of them are beautiful. I do not think showing my carvings of wood wizards will drive a woman crazy bit I would like to share art and stories. Thanks for the suggestion, where can I do that?


Start a new thread.  Click on "Forums" (upper left)  Click on "post Forums"  (upper right)
In the list of things, go to "Arts and crafts" and make your post.  Ad your pics.  We would all love to see your creations!

If there is a specific person youwant to talk to, go to his or her profile, by clicking on his or her picture. Click on "start conversation"  and say what you want! 
Remember, "Boldness has genius, power and magic in it!"


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Hey guys, help me out here what have you tried that might impress a Senior Woman.


My former neighbour became a widow a good while back, she was married for close on 70 years. Since her husband died I have been corresponding with her, we are what was once called, pen-pals. She is nearly 93, is that senior enough? What impresses her is not the dozen or so A4 pages that I write to her every two or three weeks, it's the fact that I hand write her letters, the reason that she's most impressed is because I write in pen & ink, like this:


----------



## Gaer (Feb 26, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> My former neighbour became a widow a good while back, she was married for close on 70 years. Since her husband died I have been corresponding with her, we are what was once called, pen-pals. She is nearly 93, is that senior enough? What impresses her is not the dozen or so A4 pages that I write to her every two or three weeks, it's the fact that I hand write her letters, the reason that she's most impressed is because I write in pen & ink, like this:
> View attachment 152231


You do that?  Wow!  What beautiful handwriting!


----------



## Oris Borloff (Feb 26, 2021)

officerripley said:


> What would impress this ol' senior woman: you could, and would willingly, do a decent job of doing laundry (not by refusing to sort items by color & not by refusing to use anything but hot water on everything becuz your mother told you that was the way it was done); you could and would willingly balance a checkbook; you could and would willingly figure out how to pay bills (either by doing it online or by *gasp* writing out checks by hand); you could and would willingly make your own medical appointments by *gasp* picking up the phone and calling; you could and would willingly call service or repair people when needed. That enough to get started?


Gee Officerripley,

I do that stuff now.  I thought you were going to say something difficult like, staying awake after supper.

How did I impress women when I was single?  Cook for them.  Still works on the misses too.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> I have managed all of those things for many years and I am a pretty good cook but I do not have many clothes to sort because I were Hawaiian shirts and jeans, Just two piles.


You're rare then; my huzz knows a guy who ran his own business, did all the bookkeeping, accountancy, paying taxes, etc. for that business but yet bragged about the fact that all the bookkeeping, paying bills, making appointments, etc. for the household was "rightfully" done by his wife because that's "women's work." So if you lived around here, Jondalar, you most likely wouldn't want to let on to any of the guys around here that you could do all that; I'm afraid they'd try to take your "man card" away from ya.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> To me, we are ALL humans and by putting somebody above (or below) somebody else, whether by gender, race, or any other means of doing so, just doesn't end well.  So I am baffled by the idea that treating a woman as the equal that they are by virtue of the fact that we are ALL humans is somehow bringing her down.  You specifically addressed this comment to me, so I am responding directly to you.
> 
> Tony


We may all be humans but the thought that a woman should be treated as an equal comes from our male dominated culture that is thousands of years old and based on men's desire to conquer and to be rulers. If you made a list of a woman's abilities and along side of it a list of a mans, men would be embarrassed. My reply was merely to say that to say any person should be treated as an equal is to in some way think they are not. I have no equal, I acknowledge there are those who have skills and abilities greater than mine and those that do not. We are each gifted differently. You have to know that her skin is softer than yours and her curves more graceful, the connective fibers of the left and right sides of her brain is ten times as dense as ours. We could never be her equal.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 26, 2021)

I couldn't imagine dating at this age. It was hard enough when I was younger.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 26, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> Gee Officerripley,
> 
> I do that stuff now.  I thought you were going to say something difficult like, staying awake after supper.
> 
> How did I impress women when I was single?  Cook for them.  Still works on the misses too.


Around here, that stuff is not considered difficult, it's considered "unmanly"; same thing with cooking, unfortunately.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

officerripley said:


> You're rare then; my huzz knows a guy who ran his own business, did all the bookkeeping, accountancy, paying taxes, etc. for that business but yet bragged about the fact that all the bookkeeping, paying bills, making appointments, etc. for the household was "rightfully" done by his wife because that's "women's work." So if you lived around here, Jondalar, you most likely wouldn't want to let on to any of the guys around here that you could do all that; I'm afraid they'd try to take your "man card" away from ya.


It is kind of funny that we think of things as women's work and men's work. Now when it comes to physical strength, a man is built with bigger muscles than a woman and I try not to let a woman do heavy lifting as a general rule. Strength and birthing babies aside, we are all capable of all things to some degree. So how did we come up with what is women's work and what is men's work.
PS. It made me smile when you mentioned my man card. I have worn beads, Roman sandals and a sarong, Big belt buckles, leather jackets and camo. As an Army Sgt. I stood in front of my troops and said I Love you guys, Be safe out there. I have lived knowing I can match any guy at anything. I am thinking at 66 that is a lot of ego, but true still My man card is safe   Gotta run I have cookies in the oven!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> It is kind of funny that we think of things as women's work and men's work. Now when it comes to physical strength, a man is built with bigger muscles than a woman and I try not to let a woman do heavy lifting as a general rule. Strength and birthing babies aside, we are all capable of all things to some degree. *So how did we come up with what is women's work and what is men's work.*


Paternalism, patriarchy,  that's why!


----------



## Dana (Feb 26, 2021)

For a start you are asking the wrong sex. If you want to know what impresses a woman, ask women. I'm assuming you want to impress someone you have just met, so I will make it short and sweet. I was very impressed with my husband's smile...he smiles with his eyes and not just his lips. I looked at his hands and they were beautiful...clean, well kept. I have a thing about hands you see. Keep it simple, that will impress her, don't be a  she won't be impressed unless she is a shallow mallow, lose the somersaults and flowers until the ice is broken.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> We may all be humans but the thought that a woman should be treated as an equal comes from our male dominated culture that is thousands of years old and based on men's desire to conquer and to be rulers. If you made a list of a woman's abilities and along side of it a list of a mans, men would be embarrassed. My reply was merely to say that to say any person should be treated as an equal is to in some way think they are not. I have no equal, I acknowledge there are those who have skills and abilities greater than mine and those that do not. We are each gifted differently. You have to know that her skin is softer than yours and her curves more graceful, the connective fibers of the left and right sides of her brain is ten times as dense as ours. We could never be her equal.


I give up.  I honestly don't feel like going around and around.  It isn't important.  We each see it differently, so let's leave it at that.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Around here, that stuff is not considered difficult, it's considered "unmanly"; same thing with cooking, unfortunately.


I have never been called unmanly or a more common term would be gay but I like doing unmanly things to shock people.  Most people's first impression of me is that I might be a cop or a pastor. ( I find this out when I see them sneak away at a party to smoke their pot.)  I am willing to do most anything for a good hearted laugh. Don't double dog dare ME!


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I give up.  I honestly don't feel like going around and around.  It isn't important.  We each see it differently, so let's leave it at that.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tony


I like round and round. Our generation grew up in a time when the roles of men and women were pretty clear. Father knows best was my idea of life as it should be. Today there does not seem to be anything that is clear. The guy on my Wheaties box is now called Caitlyn. 
Tony, I get that you Honor women.  The world would be better if everyone did.  I just like jumping up on my soapbox.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

Dana said:


> For a start you are asking the wrong sex. If you want to know what impresses a woman, ask women. I'm assuming you want to impress someone you have just met, so I will make it short and sweet. I was very impressed with my husband's smile...he smiles with his eyes and not just his lips. I looked at his hands and they were beautiful...clean, well kept. I have a thing about hands you see. Keep it simple, that will impress her, don't be a  she won't be impressed unless she is a shallow mallow, lose the somersaults and flowers until the ice is broken.


A woman once told me the thing that attracted her to me was my clean fingernails.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> I was reading another topic and made me think of all the things I have done to impress a woman. Some worked and some did not but I am 66 and been single awhile. The things I used to do do not seem like a good idea anymore. I remember when pulling a wheelie on my bicycle was worth a few points. Not something I would try now unless I thought I could get some loving care after the crash. I once did a strip tease jumping over the campfire that got a lot of attention but I am not as much of a chiseled physical specimen as I once was.
> Hey guys, help me out here what have you tried that might impress a Senior Woman.


A lot of times (depending on the lady) it's the simple things that count. Men think we need a lot to impress us..we don't - I can speak for myself.  As long as you are self sufficient, a gentleman - open doors, treat me with respect, show love, ask me how my day is going.  Although I like nice things, material things can't replace, love, respect and a generous heart.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> My former neighbour became a widow a good while back, she was married for close on 70 years. Since her husband died I have been corresponding with her, we are what was once called, pen-pals. She is nearly 93, is that senior enough? What impresses her is not the dozen or so A4 pages that I write to her every two or three weeks, it's the fact that I hand write her letters, the reason that she's most impressed is because I write in pen & ink, like this:
> View attachment 152231


Beautiful writing and a wonderful reminder that it is the little things that grow in the heart of another. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dana (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> A woman once told me the thing that attracted her to me was my clean fingernails.


 now work on the smile...practice in front of the mirror


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

Dana said:


> now work on the smile...practice in front of the mirror


Ha Ha Ha my first thought was to post a picture of me in my fifty year old cowboy hat and a big smile showing my tooth with the diamond in it. I once met and internet friend at the bottom of the airport escalator wearing that, standing in a walker and holding a sign that said, Hi Jenny, I'm your internet lover Cowboy! Other women coming down the escalator were heard to say "Oh that poor woman!"


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 26, 2021)

I scrubbed down the entire house, walls and all--to impress my mother when I was a young teen.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 26, 2021)

*What I want to know is this, why do you want to impress her? For a fling? Or for a relationship? Myself personally, I would not be impressed with someone who only wanted to schmooze me.*


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 26, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> *What I want to know is this, why do you want to impress her? For a fling? Or for a relationship? Myself personally, I would not be impressed with someone who only wanted to schmooze me.*


This is a question that crossed my mind when I first posted to this thread.  I will be interested in reading what follows.  When I met my wife, she sat in front of me in night school.  We became friends for a number of years before we got married, which occurred 37 years ago.  Nobody showed off or tried to pull a smooth one, strutted our stuff, or any of that silliness.  We became friends.  Mutual respect.

Tony


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> *What I want to know is this, why do you want to impress her? For a fling? Or for a relationship? Myself personally, I would not be impressed with someone who only wanted to schmooze me.*


I forgot how to schmooze or flirt. I try to show up as authentic as possible and try to avoid the gals that are all dolled up. In my dating profile it reads " I want a woman in my life who knows she is beautiful with her hair a little blown and her hands in the garden soil." I do not want a date for Friday night, I want someone to take to breakfast then build her a she shed. Offer help for her next project and show off my latest creation.  Gaer suggested I show off my creations and writings and I will soon. I guess by showing my pottery I could entice a gal to replay the Ghost scene with me!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Hey guys, help me out here what have you tried that might impress a Senior Woman.


Not sure about 'senior' wimin
Been 52 years since I felt I had to impress any

However

Reaching back.....waaaaay back;

I never ever set out to impress (short term....hop in the sack....relationships excluded)

Just be yourself

Several benefits to that;

You won't have to keep up the façade long term
In other words, it won't end up a short term (very short term) relationship

She'll like* you *(not the stud muffin yer portraying)

If she's not attracted to the real you, count yerself lucky
Move on

You already like her, so that's outa the way

After finding out how each other's bodies fit, 
you'll have time to get to actually know her
....and she, you

There's more

Lines are open

Taking calls


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> I forgot how to schmooze or flirt. I try to show up as authentic as possible and try to avoid the gals that are all dolled up. In my dating profile it reads " I want a woman in my life who knows she is beautiful with her hair a little blown and her hands in the garden soil." I do not want a date for Friday night, I want someone to take to breakfast then build her a she shed. Offer help for her next project and show off my latest creation.  Gaer suggested I show off my creations and writings and I will soon. I guess by showing my pottery I could entice a gal to replay the Ghost scene with me!


*So you would do these things in hopes of procuring a mate & not just a date?*


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 26, 2021)

*Some are harder to impress than others. Maybe that is why men prefer the younger ones. They are less work.*


----------



## Gaer (Feb 26, 2021)

I guess i'm old school. if a man vacuumed or did laundry or dishes, I wouldn't know what to say!  I like to treat a man like a man!
i would have to find someone I could respect and treat him with all honor and esteem.  I sure wouldn't expect a cook and housekeeper!
hahaha!  I think my expectations might be  too vivid.  I should be open to whatever circumstances present themselves!


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> *So you would do these things in hopes of procuring a mate & not just a date?*


I think the term Mate would be to my liking. Of course there has to be first meetings called dates but the desire is a Mate and I think the Aussie term mate comes closer to a reality. A friendship of love and caring for one another. A marriage at this age seems like a nightmare of prenups.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> I think the term Mate would be to my liking. Of course there has to be first meetings called dates but the desire is a Mate and I think the Aussie term mate comes closer to a reality. A friendship of love and caring for one another. A marriage at this age seems like a nightmare of prenups.


*Thinking of marriage in terms of prenups seems to a bit pointless to me. Either clutch your wallet or your wife. Just out of curiosity, has a woman ever said I will gladly be with you if you sign here on this dotted line first?*


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I guess i'm old school. if a man vacuumed or did laundry or dishes, I wouldn't know what to say!  I like to treat a man like a man!
> i would have to find someone I could respect and treat him with all honor and esteem.  I sure wouldn't expect a cook and housekeeper!
> hahaha!  I think my expectations might be  too vivid.  I should be open to whatever circumstances present themselves!


I would think a woman might appreciate a man fixing dinner while she finished an art project and cleaned up her tools. Are you saying that finding this guy in the kitchen wearing only an apron would make it difficult for you to be held in his arms and kissed deeply.?


----------



## officerripley (Feb 26, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I guess i'm old school. if a man vacuumed or did laundry or dishes, I wouldn't know what to say!  I like to treat a man like a man!
> i would have to find someone I could respect and treat him with all honor and esteem.  I sure wouldn't expect a cook and housekeeper!
> hahaha!  I think my expectations might be  too vivid.  I should be open to whatever circumstances present themselves!


I'd know what to say ("thanks") and I know what I'd like to say to men who refuse to vacuum or do laundry or dishes.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 26, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I'd know what to say ("thanks") and I know what I'd like to say to men who refuse to vacuum or do laundry or dishes.


He wouldn't refuse.  I would never ask or expect it of him.  am I wrong?


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> I have never been called unmanly or a more common term would be gay but I like doing unmanly things to shock people.  Most people's first impression of me is that I might be a cop or a pastor. ( I find this out when I see them sneak away at a party to smoke their pot.)  I am willing to do most anything for a good hearted laugh. Don't double dog dare ME!


I love that. I love men who are willing to do things for a laugh and to shock people.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> *Thinking of marriage in terms of prenups seems to a bit pointless to me. Either clutch your wallet or your wife. Just out of curiosity, has a woman ever said I will gladly be with you if you sign here on this dotted line first?*


I used Prenups in a broad term of combining lives. If you are in love enough to join your life to another's you should consider many things and finances is an important one. Love is blind has left many people with nothing. Do  we keep your coffee pot or mine, This chair or that. My home or yours. There are thirty more years of this journey you better plan ahead.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 26, 2021)

*I think people make things too complicated.*


----------



## Dana (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> I would think a woman might appreciate a man fixing dinner while she finished an art project and cleaned up her tools. Are you saying that finding this guy in the kitchen wearing only an apron would make it difficult for you to be held in his arms and kissed deeply.?


My hubby is fixing lunch for me right now..I am clearing out my office and there is a really nice smell coming from the kitchen. My hero


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 26, 2021)

Gaer said:


> He wouldn't refuse.  I would never ask or expect it of him.  am I wrong?


It is entertaining playing what if's. I know that any thought we might have can be taken into another reality with a kiss. The things we might say as 'I would never' can become comfortable if the kiss is right. Yes, I will go to that play is not what I thought I would say.  If I came home from working all day to find her still in her robe writing on the forum I would refuse to vacuum or fix dinner. I she had been away from home for a week caring for a sick friend and I let the dishes pile up all week she would be right to expect me to have done them or start now. 
I am the oldest of three, raised by a single mom. I could cook and sew for my sisters before I was ten. Some things are just done as a caring part of the home. 
I better post some Bull riding pictures after saying that.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 26, 2021)

H


Jondalar7 said:


> It is entertaining playing what if's. I know that any thought we might have can be taken into another reality with a kiss. The things we might say as 'I would never' can become comfortable if the kiss is right. Yes, I will go to that play is not what I thought I would say.  If I came home from working all day to find her still in her robe writing on the forum I would refuse to vacuum or fix dinner. I she had been away from home for a week caring for a sick friend and I let the dishes pile up all week she would be right to expect me to have done them or start now.
> I am the oldest of three, raised by a single mom. I could cook and sew for my sisters before I was ten. Some things are just done as a caring part of the home.
> I better post some Bull riding pictures after saying that.


hahaha!  Love that!


----------



## Jules (Feb 26, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> If you are in love enough to join your life to another's you should consider many things and finances is an important one. Love is blind has left many people with nothing.


Very true.  

I wouldn’t even co-habit without a legal agreement. We had that for three years and then had a pre-nup when we married.  We both had children to consider.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 26, 2021)

*So let me see if I understand this correctly. You are in love but in order to be together you have to sign a prenup or you don't get to be with that person? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> I used to buy my wife fresh flowers nearly every week.  She loved flowers.  I also helped her in preparing meals, cleaning up afterwards & vacuuming the floor every time she mentioned that the floors needs some cleaning.  When we did our daily walk outside I always held her hand.  When she spoke, I always put down what I was doing or reading & listened very attentively to what she said.  I tried to show that she was the most important thing in my life because she was.


If only more men were like you....there would be very happy wives out there!


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 27, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> I used to buy my wife fresh flowers nearly every week.  She loved flowers.  I also helped her in preparing meals, cleaning up afterwards & vacuuming the floor every time she mentioned that the floors needs some cleaning.  When we did our daily walk outside I always held her hand.  When she spoke, I always put down what I was doing or reading & listened very attentively to what she said.  I tried to show that she was the most important thing in my life because she was.



*There needs to be more men like yourself.*


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 27, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> *So let me see if I understand this correctly. You are in love but in order to be together you have to sign a prenup or you don't get to be with that person? *


When we fall in love and want to get married we get a marriage license. Why? Does it mean our love is less because we want a a piece of paper?
When we are born we get a birth certificate. Why?
I once heard it said that a couple should do their prenup and divorce papers before they marry. His point was that in those two things you will be shown what is important to the one you marry. Unfortunately, divorce happens too often today. By filling out the divorce agreement while you are in love, you both know what the end will look like, should it arrive. 
My divorce after 18 years of marriage was between good friends who once were lovers. Most are ugly ordeals. A little paperwork in the beginning can prevent much hurt later. It is that hurt that I would want to prevent even if the end is a death.   

I think if you have a problem with a piece of paper you should not have one. If you want one you should have it.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 27, 2021)

*There's a big difference between a marriage license and a prenup. It sounds too much like a business arrangement to me. But you are right. Those who don't want the prenup shouldn't have to have one. Good luck in your search for love. *


----------



## oldman (Feb 27, 2021)

After I had been a pilot for a few years with Air Wisconsin, I made Captain. Having those gold wings on my chest must have been very impressive. A lot of women would stop me and want to start a conversation in airports. Some even slipped me their phone numbers. When I moved over to United, even more so.  

I guess it was the uniform. Maybe what impresses a woman is the uniform?


----------



## katlupe (Feb 27, 2021)

What impresses me in a man is first of all is a sense of humor. I grew up with parents who were always joking with each other and they stayed happy like that for 60 years, even in bad times. And an equally important thing is someone I can talk to and be myself. Not having to be careful about what I say to him. Another thing that is impresses me is to see how he handles anger. I was married to man who had an awful temper and I hated it. 

One thing that I now know that I love (but thought it didn't matter before) is someone who treats me like I am special or even beautiful. I know I am not. But in his eyes, I am. He calls me the first thing every morning to tell me good morning and says I love you. Those things come from the heart.


----------



## Chet (Feb 27, 2021)

When I was young, the purpose of impressing a woman was for possible mating purposes whether I was aware of it at the time or not since it is programmed into all males. Now it's just a case of ... this me, take it or leave it.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 27, 2021)

katlupe said:


> What impresses me in a man is first of all is a sense of humor. I grew up with parents who were always joking with each other and they stayed happy like that for 60 years, even in bad times. And an equally important thing is someone I can talk to and be myself. Not having to be careful about what I say to him. Another thing that is impresses me is to see how he handles anger. I was married to man who had an awful temper and I hated it.
> 
> One thing that I now know that I love (but thought it didn't matter before) is someone who treats me like I am special or even beautiful. I know I am not. But in his eyes, I am. He calls me the first thing every morning to tell me good morning and says I love you. Those things come from the heart.


IMHO, any woman who is active, friendly, caring, positive, takes care of herself and has a sense of humor and adventure is both special and beautiful.  I suspect a man with similar, but manly, characteristics might have a good chance of impressing such a woman but I could be wrong. I also suspect there are a good many woman who're impressed by a man's money and status.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 27, 2021)

*PACKERJOHN is the CLEAR WINNER in this
conversation, so everybody else might just as well quit talking  *


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 27, 2021)

officerripley said:


> What would impress this ol' senior woman: you could, and would willingly, do a decent job of doing laundry (not by refusing to sort items by color & not by refusing to use anything but hot water on everything becuz your mother told you that was the way it was done); you could and would willingly balance a checkbook; you could and would willingly figure out how to pay bills (either by doing it online or by *gasp* writing out checks by hand); you could and would willingly make your own medical appointments by *gasp* picking up the phone and calling; you could and would willingly call service or repair people when needed. That enough to get started?


Oh, I so agree!  Husband writes checks out of his checkbook and I pay the majority of bills, which are paid by my credit card or auto withdrawn, out of my checkbook.  (It’s all his money btw.). The other day I handed him the bill for a magazine I ordered and TOLD him, “this is the bill for the magazine I ordered.  Pay it.”

The other day we got a second notice.  He said, “ We got this bill again for the magazine you ordered, do you want me to pay it?”  . Yes, I replied.  Why didn’t you pay it the first time.  He says, ”I threw it away.”  WHY?  “I just did”.

Anytime I ask him for an explanation of his totally stupid behavior; his answer is always “I just did”.  Oh, yes, just a other day in paradise for me.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 27, 2021)

Not sure about how to impress, but to please is a different story.     
On a serious note, it's my wife that impresses me. Without her, I've no doubt I'd be living under a bridge somewhere.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> It is kind of funny that we think of things as women's work and men's work. Now when it comes to physical strength, a man is built with bigger muscles than a woman and I try not to let a woman do heavy lifting as a general rule. Strength and birthing babies aside, we are all capable of all things to some degree. So how did we come up with what is women's work and what is men's work.
> PS. It made me smile when you mentioned my man card. I have worn beads, Roman sandals and a sarong, Big belt buckles, leather jackets and camo. As an Army Sgt. I stood in front of my troops and said I Love you guys, Be safe out there. I have lived knowing I can match any guy at anything. I am thinking at 66 that is a lot of ego, but true still My man card is safe   Gotta run I have cookies in the oven!


Oatmeal raisin?  Send me some!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Not having tried to impress a senior woman, or a younger one for that matter, I can't help you much other than to suggest you should be yourself and don't try to be something you're not.  If that's not working, find out why from the ladies, not the men.


I agree with you, when I was first attracted to my husband, he was just being himself, not loud, obnoxious or silly.  The fact that he wasn't trying was in itself appealing.  I had plenty of guys hit on me and try to impress me, it was a turn off to me when they tried too hard.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 27, 2021)

Old school impressive-put the toilet seat down after you use it!


----------



## katlupe (Feb 27, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> IMHO, any woman who is active, friendly, caring, positive, takes care of herself and has a sense of humor and adventure is both special and beautiful.  I suspect a man with similar, but manly, characteristics might have a good chance of impressing such a woman but I could be wrong. I also suspect there are a good many woman who're impressed by a man's money and status.


I am not impressed by the money or status. In my experience, men with money and status feel that is all they need to bring to a relationship. Maybe if they are trying to impress a woman who also has money and status it would work out.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 27, 2021)

oldman said:


> After I had been a pilot for a few years with Air Wisconsin, I made Captain. Having those gold wings on my chest must have been very impressive. A lot of women would stop me and want to start a conversation in airports. Some even slipped me their phone numbers. When I moved over to United, even more so.
> 
> I guess it was the uniform. Maybe what impresses a woman is the uniform?


Uh!  A marine, an airline pilot, 6 foot 4 inches, drop dead handsome,;  You probably have a stance and a demeanor about you.
I can see why they would flirt with you!
I'm so tickled you're back on here, Oldman!  You've been through some STUFF!!!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 27, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Uh!  A marine, an airline pilot, 6 foot 4 inches, drop dead handsome,;  You probably have a stance and a demeanor about you.
> I can see why they would flirt with you!
> I'm so tickled you're back on here, Oldman!  You've been through some STUFF!!!!


I’d guess it was the money that pilots make and the fact they are away from home a lot


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 27, 2021)

Interesting what does it for people. I once had a gal hit on me because she liked the way I wore my cowboy hat. I liked it tilted up, some guys like it pulled low.  I notice a woman in flannel with the sleeves rolled up but that is probably because I hang out at home depot and the art supply store. My friend Don only dates girls under thirty. He is 78 and does not date much.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Interesting what does it for people. I once had a gal hit on me because she liked the way I wore my cowboy hat. I liked it tilted up, some guys like it pulled low.  I notice a woman in flannel with the sleeves rolled up but that is probably because I hang out at home depot and the art supply store. My friend Don only dates girls under thirty. He is 78 and does not date much.


Under 30? That's disgusting.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 27, 2021)

I agree with Katlupe!  Money is meaningless,  Chronological age is meaningless.  OK. He has a new steel colored Jeep Gladiator, meaningless!
kinda tempting, haha!  but no!
It's in his voice, in his eyes, in his kiss.  I don't think women are that surface to be all about money.
I think the whole "marriage thing" will change in upcoming generations.  I think it will be temporal and renewable only if both parties agree.  Could be wrong about this but i feel it will morph into something completely different.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 27, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I agree with Katlupe!  Money is meaningless,  Chronological age is meaningless.  OK. He has a new steel colored Jeep Gladiator, meaningless!
> kinda tempting, haha!  but no!
> *It's in his voice, in his eyes, in his kiss*.  I don't think women are that surface to be all about money.
> I think the whole "marriage thing" will change in upcoming generations.  I think it will be temporal and renewable only if both parties agree.  Could be wrong about this but i feel it will morph into something completely different.



There is always a song in it somewhere...






Tony


----------



## Serenity4321 (Feb 27, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> I used to buy my wife fresh flowers nearly every week.  She loved flowers.  I also helped her in preparing meals, cleaning up afterwards & vacuuming the floor every time she mentioned that the floors needs some cleaning.  When we did our daily walk outside I always held her hand.  When she spoke, I always put down what I was doing or reading & listened very attentively to what she said.  I tried to show that she was the most important thing in my life because she was.


Packerjohn...That is charming and IMO what every woman would enjoy...good for you!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 27, 2021)

Yes, PACKER JOHN!  THAT'S ROMANCE!!!


----------



## Serenity4321 (Feb 27, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Not having tried to impress a senior woman, or a younger one for that matter, I can't help you much other than to suggest you should be yourself and don't try to be something you're not.  If that's not working, find out why from the ladies, not the men.


JonDouglas....Soooooooooooo true...so important to just be who you are. Don't try to impress because you will never be able to maintain the facade. It will be recognized and a turn off.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Feb 27, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Well, I'm not a guy but I'll tell you what impresses me.
> WORDS.
> if a man can express himself as verbally eloquent and shows extreme intelligence, he has my rapt attention!
> Dignity, class, his own style, is discriminating, distinguished, shows vitality, charisma, kindness, a robust demeanor, stately, commands respect, a rugged spirit, doesn't hurt either.  I like a  REAL MAN'S MAN!
> ...


I would agree with everything you said Gaer...Thinking of the boys,  men of my life  I usually was most attracted to the charmers ...with sometimes a bit of a bad boy quality too...
Great sense of humor is a MUST!!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2021)

Don't try to impress .. just, be yourself. Find things in common .. hiking, the outdoors, roaming antique shops, scenic drives - whatever. Be friends (very important).


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 27, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I agree with Katlupe!  Money is meaningless,  Chronological age is meaningless.  OK. He has a new steel colored Jeep Gladiator, meaningless!
> kinda tempting, haha!  but no!
> It's in his voice, in his eyes, in his kiss.  I don't think women are that surface to be all about money.
> I think the whole "marriage thing" will change in upcoming generations.  I think it will be temporal and renewable only if both parties agree.  Could be wrong about this but i feel it will morph into something completely different.


Imagine how marriage would be if it were in five year increments. Renewable if both parties agreed. As that fifth year got closer you each might start thinking about what it was that brought you together and be a little nicer to your mate who is not stuck with you for life or an ugly divorce. It just might get the toilet seat put down more often. I am sure in this day there are those who stay just because a divorce can be ugly. Then think of the abused women who would have an out. I have done workshops with a polyamory community in San Francisco who have over fifty members who live in a shared love atmosphere. Some marry most co-habitate. They still had some social problems. I think that until the human race as a whole raises it's vibration and understands our God-self we will struggle with relationships and the other silly problems we now think are our lives.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 27, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Imagine how marriage would be if it were in five year increments. Renewable if both parties agreed. As that fifth year got closer you each might start thinking about what it was that brought you together and be a little nicer to your mate who is not stuck with you for life or an ugly divorce. It just might get the toilet seat put down more often. I am sure in this day there are those who stay just because a divorce can be ugly. Then think of the abused women who would have an out. I have done workshops with a polyamory community in San Francisco who have over fifty members who live in a shared love atmosphere. Some marry most co-habitate. They still had some social problems. I think that until the human race as a whole raises it's vibration and understands our God-self we will struggle with relationships and the other silly problems we now think are our lives.


Well said!
Mankind must raise the quality and level of thought.  This will enhance every aspect of life.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Interesting what does it for people. I once had a gal hit on me because she liked the way I wore my cowboy hat. I liked it tilted up, some guys like it pulled low.  I notice a woman in flannel with the sleeves rolled up but that is probably because I hang out at home depot and the art supply store. My friend Don only dates girls under thirty. He is 78 and does not date much.


Define what you mean by “hit on me” please, cause if I hit on you I am going have a baseball bat in my hands


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)

There's too many easy outs. What happened to trying to make things work? Do people just have no interest in sticking around anymore? They take what they want and when they're done with ya they're free to just move on? What kind of a relationship is that? If you're not interested in keeping a person why even start that crap?


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 27, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Define what you mean by “hit on me” please, cause if I hit on you I am going have a baseball bat in my hands


Like when a woman comes over and says "Hi cowboy, Me and my twin sister Betty Lou want to have a Rodeo tonight." that's when you know she is hitting on you. Or when you are at Home Depot and she asks you for help finding something and then holds your hand in both of hers and says "My, you have such big strong hands." That's a hit on you moment.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 27, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Like when a woman comes over and says "Hi cowboy, Me and my twin sister Betty Lou want to have a Rodeo tonight." that's when you know she is hitting on you. Or when you are at Home Depot and she asks you for help finding something and then holds your hand in both of hers and says "My, you have such big strong hands." That's a hit on you moment.


Then the alarm clock goes off and it is time to wake up and head off to work...

Tony


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 27, 2021)

I was just in a topic on the new In n Out burger shop in Denver. Krispy Kreame also came up about the long lines waiting to get a bite. Maybe it's the marketing. That's might be what my dating life needs is better marketing! Maybe instead of using that same old pic of me in a tux on my dating site I should post my picture of me in a cowboy hat, vest, chaps, boots, spurs and my gold thong!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 27, 2021)

*When I was 15yrs old a met a guy and was impressed after only a few minutes of talking to him. He showed me a great deal of respect and kindness. We married when I was 20 years old and he still shows me the same kindness and respect.*


----------



## win231 (Feb 27, 2021)

Well, Marty Robbins thought he knew what women want:


----------



## Serenity4321 (Feb 27, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> To me, the idea of trying to impress a woman just seems silly.  Treat women as the equals they are and just be yourself.
> 
> Tony


Certainly treating women as equals is preferable to treating them 'less than' ...however women do appreciate and are impressed by efforts made on their behalf from a man...but I think you would agree with that


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 27, 2021)

Marty sings of a love gone bad but all comments aside I think most of us hope to a love like Sassycakes and many others here are lucky enough to have created.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 27, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> Certainly treating women as equals is preferable to treating them 'less than' ...however women do appreciate and are impressed by efforts made on their behalf from a man...but I think you would agree with that


Yes, I do.  Some don't apparently think it is "manly" to help out with the chores such as dishes and laundry.  However, my wife of 37 years can't do any of these things due to her increasing disabilities.  She appreciates that I do these things for her.  She also appreciates that I paid her way through college, so she became the first in her family to earn a 4 year degree which is something she always wanted.  She also appreciates that we have a comfortable retirement and that she never had to work unless she chose to.  She has never been denied anything that she wanted to have or do. 

To her, these are the kinds of things that are important.  I can't speak for other women and what they want.  However, I can say that from what my wife says, she has always gotten what she wanted and needed from me.  I have never stood in her way when she wanted to do something, have never taken the position that she should "obey" me or any of those kinds of silly control games.  When you truly love another person, this kind of support and sharing is not some huge effort, but instead a natural part of being married.

I honestly don't understand the questioning about treating women as equals.  It seems to me that there has long been a women's movement to achieve exactly that, and it has always seemed odd to me that such should be necessary.  I don't mean that it wasn't, and isn't necessary, but instead that women should have always been equal without question.  The idea that any race or gender of people should be on some sort of pecking order as greater or less than, or that countries are listed as such (i.e. "first world", "third world"), is just wrong all the way around.

All of the above that I have mentioned is, to me, something you would do without prompting or requiring marriage counseling if you truly love another.  You do things for each other, rather than singling out that the husband should do for the wife.  A marriage is a sharing partnership and it seems odd to me when people don't get that.

Tony


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 27, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> My former neighbour became a widow a good while back, she was married for close on 70 years. Since her husband died I have been corresponding with her, we are what was once called, pen-pals. She is nearly 93, is that senior enough? What impresses her is not the dozen or so A4 pages that I write to her every two or three weeks, it's the fact that I hand write her letters, the reason that she's most impressed is because I write in pen & ink, like this:
> View attachment 152231


That definitely would impress me as well and I see you make your "r"'s the same as I.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 27, 2021)

I said to Huzz the other day, "As I've been telling you for years and I'll remind you again now, never forget: I was attracted to you, decided to go out with you, fell in love with you, and married you IN SPITE OF your "macho man", "alpha male" quality. Let me re-emphasize that: IN SPITE OF. I liked you and fell in love with you for your other qualities, as you obviously fell in love with me in spite of my faults."


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 27, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I said to Huzz the other day, "As I've been telling you for years and I'll remind you again now, never forget: I was attracted to you, decided to go out with you, fell in love with you, and married you IN SPITE OF your "macho man", "alpha male" quality. Let me re-emphasize that: IN SPITE OF. I liked you and fell in love with you for your other qualities, as you obviously fell in love with me in spite of my faults."


Some souls see other souls through all the junk. Lucky you


----------



## jerry old (Feb 27, 2021)

Try not to pee on her leg.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 27, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I said to Huzz the other day, "As I've been telling you for years and I'll remind you again now, never forget: I was attracted to you, decided to go out with you, fell in love with you, and married you IN SPITE OF your "macho man", "alpha male" quality. Let me re-emphasize that: IN SPITE OF. I liked you and fell in love with you for your other qualities, as you obviously fell in love with me in spite of my faults."


I think there is a unspoken expectation of a man to be macho, alpha male. Men who do not display these traits are often called less than a man. In the days of the cave man and centuries beyond, we were hunters, warriors and protectors. To roar loudly was often enough to frighten danger away. I myself have roared at a bear and crashed a limb against a tree that caused his retreat. In those days if a woman wanted to have a safe home and well fed children she chose the strongest hunter she could attract.  The strutting I may do around here is for entertainment. I can be laughed at for dancing naked in a campfire but if I told you that tears rolled down my cheeks when I see young talent on AGT or when I saw those old At&t commercials or the sobs that ached in my chest when we buried my grandfather, there would be no laughter. I may swagger in the world and have naked news in my favorites but I also coach women on their self worth and in 2019 I taught beginning Tantra classes that in essence are learning to give and receive the deepest form of love long before they are ready for ****** intimacy. In this era of broken homes many children grow up without clear examples of gender. I love westerns and find films like Quigley down under, Lonesome dove, the Rifleman and John Wayne movies because they gave me strong male role models that were not part of my home. Playing the macho man is a game we play like a challenge to our male friends to see who can be more macho. We also play other unnamed games like what stupid thing I can do better than you. I do not want to start that topic -I might win!


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 27, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Try not to pee on her leg.


I once peed on a barn wall up to 12 feet 3 inches. Now I try not to pee on my shoes.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 27, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> I once peed on a barn wall up to 12 feet 3 inches. Now I try not to pee on my shoes.


Ha, I once (once was enough) pee'd on an electric fence. My hair has remained curly.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> Like when a woman comes over and says "Hi cowboy, Me and my twin sister Betty Lou want to have a Rodeo tonight." that's when you know she is hitting on you. Or when you are at Home Depot and she asks you for help finding something and then holds your hand in both of hers and says "My, you have such big strong hands." That's a hit on you moment.


OMGosh


----------



## Irwin (Feb 27, 2021)

This is pretty impressive:


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 28, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> I once peed on a barn wall up to 12 feet 3 inches. Now I try not to pee on my shoes.


As the saying in restaurant lavatories goes...

Our aim is to keep this place clean, your aim is appreciated.

Tony


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 28, 2021)

Irwin said:


> This is pretty impressive:



Lucky mama gator wasn't nearby.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 1, 2021)

How to impress a woman? It's simple as a,b,c. Only, it's spelt CASH. Yeah, like I'm way off. What's more impressive- a  love poem, or arriving in a limo, with a gift from Tiffany's.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 1, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> How to impress a woman? It's simple as a,b,c. Only, it's spelt CASH. Yeah, like I'm way off. What's more impressive- a  love poem, or arriving in a limo, with a gift from Tiffany's.


A LOVE POEM!!!!  Don't give a hang about jewelry or money!
Something sincere from the heart will make me gasp!  he then is my hero!


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 1, 2021)

The two posts just prior to mine illustrate exactly what happens when a man tries to comment on what a woman wants or is impressed by, followed by a woman giving an authentic response.  Human nature is often comical in spite of itself.   

Tony


----------



## Gaer (Mar 1, 2021)

Hahahaha!  Good one Tony!
If you REALLY want to know what impresses a woman or will make her fall in love with you, Be your regular manly self but let her glimpse the beauty and tenderness of your soul.  Let her know you have deep feelings in your heart for her.  Let her see your eyes tear from the thought of losing her.  
She's yours!  No woman can resist that!


----------



## 911 (Mar 1, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Hahahaha!  Good one Tony!
> If you REALLY want to know what impresses a woman or will make her fall in love with you, Be your regular manly self but let her glimpse the beauty and tenderness of your soul.  Let her know you have deep feelings in your heart for her.  Let her see your eyes tear from the thought of losing her.
> She's yours!  No woman can resist that!


How would I know if she only felt sorry or pitied me? I don't want to cry and have her say, "Grow up, for God's sake. Stop whining like a baby." And then she would still leave me. All that effort to produce tears and for what? To be embarrassed? 

(I'm just teasing you.) Happy Monday.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 1, 2021)

There is wisdom on this forum that much is known
I'm taking a hint from a line above
A poem is cheaper than a ring or a stone 
My little poem to my unknown love

A little front porch poetry made today 
Tap a toe to catch the beat
All ya'all can bounce and sway
Heck, go all in and stomp your feet

Let me do my part
No tears to show 
Just an open heart
longing to flow

I long to love, hold someone in my arms 
Within me is a heart of depth 
I seek a love with honest charms 
Off her feet she would be swept 

I feel the thought of her,  
dancing in my mind's eye 
I hear a whisper of angel wings 
visions lifting my soul to fly 


My heart is full and awaits one to flow into 
Love is patient, strong, warm and kind, 
Be it near or far, she longs for my love too 
A smile, a touch, what may be the sign? 

Will she touch my hand or admire my hat 
Two smiley faces could be my clue 
When this is done, we will see about that 
If she show up what would I do? 

My poem is done 
but this smile lingers on
If you are the one
My dance'n shoes I'll surly dawn

feelin it now, I'm on a roll
I know I should quit
I'll share my heart and soul
if you can touch it.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 1, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Ha, I once (once was enough) pee'd on an electric fence. My hair has remained curly.


We had an electric fence tester. A bulb on one end and wire between it and the nail that we would stick in the ground. If we did not get a good contact we would spit on the bulb and than touch it back to the fence. Well Grandpa could not get a good connection so he spit.......on the fence....... the shock knocked both his uppers and lowers into the dirt. I fell down laughing and He figured the fence was good enough as is.


----------



## win231 (Mar 1, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> How to impress a woman? It's simple as a,b,c. Only, it's spelt CASH. Yeah, like I'm way off. What's more impressive- a  love poem, or arriving in a limo, with a gift from Tiffany's.


You may recall 34-year-old Anna Nicole Smith marrying that wealthy 97 year old man.  After he died & she tried to get his money, his sons took her to court.  Some of Ms. Smith's testimony:

Judge:   “Mrs. Smith, how old are you?”
Anna:   “I’m 34.”
Judge:  “How old was your husband when he died?”
Anna:   “97.”
Judge:  “Well, Mrs. Smith, when did you realize you were in love with this man who was 63 years older than you?”
Anna:   “At that very moment when he said those three wonderful words that every woman wants to hear from her wealthy husband.”
Judge:  “You mean _I love you_?”
 Anna:  “No; _I can’t breathe_.”


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 2, 2021)

When I was fifty two I worked with a 19 year old girl at the Ponderosa Ranch in Lake Tahoe. The first day I saw her she was in the yard showing off by cracking a ten foot whip. At that moment I said to her "You look like my next ex wife" though I was joking, we grew very close and had a wonderful time. I knew our age difference was not going make a love relationship but I told her that I would gladly become her sponsor. Someone to help her accomplish whatever she wanted. What a marriage means to two people can be very different than what we think is the norm. At 97 if she makes me laugh, I would not mind if she was 34.


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> When I was fifty two I worked with a 19 year old girl at the Ponderosa Ranch in Lake Tahoe. The first day I saw her she was in the yard showing off by cracking a ten foot whip. At that moment I said to her "You look like my next ex wife" though I was joking, we grew very close and had a wonderful time. I knew our age difference was not going make a love relationship but I told her that I would gladly become her sponsor. Someone to help her accomplish whatever she wanted. What a marriage means to two people can be very different than what we think is the norm. At 97 if she makes me laugh, I would not mind if she was 34.


You wouldn't mind, but she sure would.
Every night.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> You wouldn't mind, but she sure would.
> Every night.


I have planned ahead and learned many talents that never get old!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 4, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> I used to buy my wife fresh flowers nearly every week.  She loved flowers.  I also helped her in preparing meals, cleaning up afterwards & vacuuming the floor every time she mentioned that the floors needs some cleaning.  When we did our daily walk outside I always held her hand.  When she spoke, I always put down what I was doing or reading & listened very attentively to what she said.  I tried to show that she was the most important thing in my life because she was.


Very lucky lady.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## DaveA (Mar 5, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> *When I was 15yrs old a met a guy and was impressed after only a few minutes of talking to him. He showed me a great deal of respect and kindness. We married when I was 20 years old and he still shows me the same kindness and respect.*


One of the best things about meeting at an early age is the lack of "baggage" that you're both carrying around with you.  This can be a purity that disappears as life goes on.  I don't even remember the word "pre-nup" back in the 50's when I met my wife-to-be.  Never heard my folks or relatives use the term.

My wife was a bit older than you, Sassycakes.  She's just turned 17 and I was 19.  We dated for 2 years , were engaged for 6 months and then married in 1956.

I've always thought that rushing into marriage, like so many do today, can lead to problems later on.  We can "fake it" and behave well around the girl and her family, for maybe 6 months.  After that, for most of us, our true self appears.  In quick marriages, it's too late by then and folks just hope that they can adjust to this different person than the one they thought they'd married.

I'm still on my best behavior lest my wife tosses me aside for a younger man.  Maybe someone in their late 70's or early 80's.


----------



## grahamg (Mar 5, 2021)

win231 said:


> You wouldn't mind, but she sure would.
> Every night.


That comment reminded me of this quip:


----------



## win231 (Mar 5, 2021)

grahamg said:


> That comment reminded me of this quip:
> 
> View attachment 153405


That's not a custom plate?  There are people who pay extra & don't get one that good!


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

What impresses me most is a guy who is genuine, a good soul and has kind eyes.


----------



## grahamg (Mar 6, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> What impresses me most is a guy who is genuine, a good soul and has kind eyes.


Yes "the eyes have it", "the eyes have it",(or do I mean "the ayes have it, the ayes have it"?)! 
(btw, I do really agree with you about the eyes etc.).


----------



## Brookswood (Mar 14, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Around here, that stuff is not considered difficult, it's considered "unmanly"; same thing with cooking, unfortunately.


Really?  That is shocking.    Thre are so many men who are great chefs.    Cooking is essential to good health, IMO.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 14, 2021)

I do nothing. Just be myself. They either like me or they don't. Trying to impress is dumb.

As an aside allow me to offer:  So many times women have cooed, "Oh, you're a surfer!" Then they get mad because I'm goin' . . . surfin'.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 14, 2021)

I am great at being me, I will stick with that...


----------



## Serenity4321 (Mar 16, 2021)

Jondalar7 said:


> I was reading another topic and made me think of all the things I have done to impress a woman. Some worked and some did not but I am 66 and been single awhile. The things I used to do do not seem like a good idea anymore. I remember when pulling a wheelie on my bicycle was worth a few points. Not something I would try now unless I thought I could get some loving care after the crash. I once did a strip tease jumping over the campfire that got a lot of attention but I am not as much of a chiseled physical specimen as I once was.
> Hey guys, help me out here what have you tried that might impress a Senior Woman.


I think it is endearing to even ask this question Jondalar7.  Here's hoping your efforts pan out


----------



## grahamg (Mar 17, 2021)

A musical interlude perhaps, (this should impress the women!):


----------



## grahamg (Mar 17, 2021)

One more:


----------



## grahamg (Mar 18, 2021)

Some scientific research on the thread topic:

https://labs.la.utexas.edu/buss/files/2013/02/BleskeBuss-******-strategies-2006.pdf

Quote:
"The theory of ****** selection provides a framework for understanding human mating strategies (Darwin, 1871). ****** selection consists of two evolutionary processes by which traits evolve as a consequence of mating advantage. Intrasexual selection involves the evolution of traits that facilitate successful same-sex competition. Those who best their intrasexual rivals have a mating advantage over those who lose these competitions. Intersexual selection involves the evolution of mate preferences and their effects. If members of one sex display some consensus about the qualities desired in the opposite sex, and the qualities desired have a non-zero heritable component, then those of the opposite sex who possess the desired qualities have a mating advantage."


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 18, 2021)

grahamg said:


> Some scientific research on the thread topic:
> 
> https://labs.la.utexas.edu/buss/files/2013/02/BleskeBuss-******-strategies-2006.pdf
> 
> ...


Do you know if there's a version of that quote in English?


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 18, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> What impresses me most is a guy who is genuine, a good soul and has kind eyes.


Hopefully they're green eyes...


----------



## grahamg (Mar 18, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Do you know if there's a version of that quote in English?


Sorry, only American, and to cap it off its in scientific speech too, but if someone with sufficient knowledge is available we could ask for a translation!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 21, 2021)

listen with intent to speak


----------

